# Fur buyers in Minnesota



## Fox tail

First day on Nodak! Where should i sell my fur? my house is in Elk River and my cabin is in McGregor ( what are the closest to each)? Also to stretch my furs ( average **** and fox ) what stretcher should i use? I will be purchasing the stretcher from www.snareshop.com Thank You, Fox tail


----------



## ND trapper

Welcome to the forum! I'm sorry but I don't know any fur buyers in your area. I'm sure there are a few though. Might have to google that one. As for stretchers go I would advise you to use boards, at least for the ****. You will get more length out of your fur which will put them in a larger size bracket, which should put a couple more dollars in your pocket.


----------



## barebackjack

The closest one to you that I know of is Cumberlands Northwest Trappers Supply down in Owatonna.

Im sure there has to be a country buyer closer to you. Id give them a call at Cumberlands though, they could probably point you in the right direction.

507-451-7607

Tim Caven at Minnesota Trapline Products in Willmar could probably help you too.

320-599-4176


----------



## lyonch

cumberlands - owatanna

Melby fur in - new london

Dusty hough (fur shed) - downer - sell almost all my fur to him!!

Jim rosenwald - stillwater

Johnson fur - willmar

MTP - willmar

These are the people i know of off the top of my head.

If i were to chose a stretcher to use for stretching MN fur - i would highly recomment grawes lures in whapeton. you will get Grade A stuff from him!!! I would get all 3 **** boards, and the adjustable fox for starters. I used them as a pattern and made my own after that!


----------



## johnsd16

There's a buyer in Garrison still I think, Buzz Neprud maybe. Rosenwold is in Marine on St. Croix.


----------

